# New Toy: Labradar Chronograph



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't had mine that long, a week so far and 30 strings, but I can recommend it (minus the whole "how long will it hold up" ?).

I was lucky in that it arrived the same day the android app was released, so I went straight to using my tablet rather than looking at the Labradar screen and controls on the unit. I've had zero issues so far with any aspect. Yesterday we were testing loads for a friends 6.5C at 10 & 200, then went to plinking on steel at 300y. Shifting to a different target array took all of about 5 seconds. My cheap orange (matches the Labradar) carpenters square works pretty well for aiming. Lay the flat edge on the from of the labradar and sigh along the upper edge. Yesterday we used a tripod as our rifles have 24" and 26" barrels with brakes and the bench plate on my bench won't work (bench is too short). The Labradar didn't miss a single shot out of about 50 rds combined during partially cloudy skies. Later that afternoon I used it to chronograph my .223 while shooting steel at 400ys. This time I used the bench plate as there was plenty of room on the table to position the unit. 

We shot yesterday for about 3 hrs and the USB battery pack indicated was still full. I seriously wouldn't sweat batteries WITH a USB external pack.

Accuracy is on par with my 35P, I chrono'd my standard load in both and it was within a few FPS and both have the load at single digit SD. Labradar is slightly faster, but that could be due to slightly higher temp and the 10' standoff with the 35P

The exportable "reports" are great! I've also got an Oehler 35P and the Labradar reports are head/shoulders about the adding machine paper. I now have a separate spreadsheet per rifle, with tabs per load. I used the Labradar in conjunction with a Kestrel and Strelok Pro, so I'm recording on paper the Series, basic cartridge data, weather off the Kestrel and the typing it into the Strelok. Both the LabRadar and Strelok Apps reside on a 7" tablet that I carry in my shooting bag, so it's easy to hop back and forth. 

Overall I'm impressed.

My buddy Al with his RPR in 6.5C:










The Labradar with the semi-custom carpenter square in Labradar Orange, battery pack velcro'd to the unit:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they are nice , i got to play with a co-workers , the android app sounds like it will be a much appreciated interface the screens were not the most user friendly on the unit itself.

but an honest muzzle velocity and then finding the Real BC should get you on target even better.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> The Labradar


No matter how many times I see that word, my first thought is always "Labrad*o*r"


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like good fun.l! Hope you enjoy it for a long time to come!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GPC,

Understand the benefit of the true BC, but the biggest plus I see is the ease of setup. My 35P has a huge window, but was still a PITA to set up to the point a chronograph session was a "special" event. I think this will get used a lot more.

The name does make me think of the dog though.....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a lot less likely to get shot , not sensitive to light changes and with the android app and at the bench setup a lot more convenient


----------

